
Show HN: Google Search from the terminal - victorbreder
https://github.com/victorbreder/g-search-cli
======
recrudesce
To open URL's on Ubuntu, use `x-www-browser` instead of `start` in utils.py
line 16.

But you'd have to enumerate the OS first. Plus it'll be different for other
OS's like MacOS etc.

~~~
victorbreder
Thanks, I will add support! :)

